# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Autonomous store, Inokyo, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Inokyo, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Cashierless shopping at Inokyo’s autonomous store

Aug 16, 2018




> We take a tour of autonomous retail startup Inokyo’s first store where cameras track you and what you grab so you can just scan the app once to checkout without a cashier.

----------

